# how long does it take to get letter for the royal



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

how long does it take to get letter for your 1st appointment for the royal F clinic?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Maggie, ive replied on your other thread but i think they have a 9 week turn around time for appointments, this may have changed recently but i dont think it would be any longer than 12 weeks.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Maggie

You should normally hear within 12 weeks as thats the standard length for all hospital appointments

Jillyhen


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.my doctor told me he would refer me in march but when I phoned yesterday
It was clear they had forgot. So I am going to have to wait again. Thanks all. 
Trying to keep calm as i have been waiting to get refered and then to find out they forgot sumthg so 
Important to me x


----------

